# Amplificador 100W 11 Metros (CB 27Mhz)



## livestrong (Sep 26, 2009)

Quiero hacer un amplificador de 100 W para mi radio CB si alguien tiene el diagrama me ayuda con esto.

GRACIAS


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola Livestrong,¿el lineal es para AM o para SSB? porque si es AM te va a subir la portadora pero no la modulación. Saludos C


----------



## livestrong (Sep 26, 2009)

es para USB Y LSB


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2009)

Otra pregunta importante: el transmisor ¿qué potencia tiene de salida? porque generalmente se sube de a 10, es decir, si tira 5W podés subir a 50W con un sólo transistor. Voy a buscar el manual de Motorola y te paso un par de circuitos. Saludos C


----------



## livestrong (Sep 26, 2009)

ok es para un radio Pearce Simpson am/lsb/usb, que de hecho lo estoy tratando de reparar ya que a pesar de que es viejo es bueno.


----------



## crimson (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola Livestrong, acá te dejo un circuito de Motorola, que hace mucho lo comercializaban como "bilineal para Banda Ciudadana". El transistor es un poco caro y por ahí te va a costar conseguir los trimmers de mica ARCO, pero hoy en día por Internet se consigue cualquier cosa. Acordate de ajustarlo con una carga de 50 ohms, no lo pruebes sin salida porque puede quemarse el transistor. Saludos C


----------



## livestrong (Oct 1, 2009)

gracias hermano


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Perdon por revivir un post tan antiguo, a ese circuito del ampli se prodra usar un mrf450? o tendras alguno usando el mrf450?, un abrazo y gracias


----------



## crimson (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola fredd2, el MRF450 tira un poco menos, entre 50 y 70W y el circuito de adaptación es un poco diferente. El mayor problema es conseguir los trimmers, porque son de mica, se consiguen en casas especializadas en comunicaciones, el resto es fácil de hacer. Va montado en un disipador generoso, es de calentar bastante. Saludos C


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gracias por responder, se podra poner 2 tr en paralelo para doblar la potencia? ya que tengo 3 de estos mrf450, un saludo y gracias


----------



## crimson (Dic 1, 2010)

No te lo recomiendo fredd2, no es como en audio o en una fuente de alimentación regulada, aquí juegan impedancias de entrada y de salida muy susceptibles a la frecuencia, lo más probable es que obtengas menos potencia y no más. Para lograr más potencia con 2 transistores habría que utilizar un circuito push - pull de banda ancha, con toroides de entrada y salida imposibles de conseguir en sudamérica, realmente es tarea para alguien que sepa mucho y tenga instrumental. Lo que sí se podría hacer es dos etapas así como están en el dibujo y sumar las salidas con un combinador, eso sería posible, te voy a buscar algún dato. Saludos C


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 1, 2010)

Si, son un tema los toroides por estos lados y traerlos de otro pais no te los quieren enviar por la poca ganancia que les deja, mas trabajo que ganancia.Te agradeceria si tenes algun dato ya que toavia estoy en busca de los trimmers, si no los consigo copiare de unos que tengo aca de radios valvulares con el "prueba y error" hasta llegar a esas capacidades jajaja, un abrazo.


----------



## crimson (Dic 1, 2010)

El famoso ARCO469 era reemplazado por un "padder", que era un trimmer cuadrado de mica que venía en el horizontal de los televisores a válvulas. Yo he conseguido un par hace poco en un antiguo comercio de electrónica, que de casualidad le quedaban en el cajón de cosas invendibles, tal vez podrias probar por ahí. Saludos C


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola, por esas casualidades es un negocio que esta en flores?. Saludos


----------



## crimson (Dic 2, 2010)

No, yo vivo en el sur del GBA, si te queda cerca Primera Junta hay un negocio en Centenera 150 L 27 (Celta Comunicaciones) que los tiene, está a media cuadra de laestación del Subte. Saludos C


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 2, 2010)

jajaaj, si los conozco, tienen cosas bastante raras y mucho rezago, me tirare al de 50w de momento, note que con los 10 de pico que da en usb el banda ciudadana llego comodo a mexico, con un poco mas de fuerza vemos si cruzo el charco, un abrazo y te mantengo al tanto.


----------



## crimson (Dic 2, 2010)

OK fredd2, la potencia, para que se note, debe subirse de a 4 veces, así que si saltás de 10 W a 40W está bien, aunque con 13,8V el 450 te puede dar unos 70W si le ponés 10W de entrada. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jul 7, 2011)

Ups !! tengo los condensadores variables pero no el Transistor !!


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lsedr locaso, yo lo compre extremadamente barato, unos 30 pesos argentinos (poco menos de 10 dolares), aun lo tengo a medio armar cada ves que me pongo a terminarlo me sale trabajo, vi que tenes unos equipos valvulares y y andas queriendo armar un lineal, fijate que trafos tenes (que son lo mas caro) y armate un a valvulas, si no tenes que comprar los trafos te va a salir mas barato y por supuesto mucho mas robusto, en cbtrick (o algo asi se escribe) hay unos cuantos diagramas.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 9, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Lsedr locaso, yo lo compre extremadamente barato, unos 30 pesos argentinos (poco menos de 10 dolares), aun lo tengo a medio armar cada ves que me pongo a terminarlo me sale trabajo, vi que tenes unos equipos valvulares y y andas queriendo armar un lineal, fijate que trafos tenes (que son lo mas caro) y armate un a valvulas, si no tenes que comprar los trafos te va a salir mas barato y por supuesto mucho mas robusto, en cbtrick (o algo asi se escribe) hay unos cuantos diagramas.
> Saludos



Bueno, yo no se mucho sobre válvulas, pero es que solo tengo una 6146B (solo una) y tengo un equipo que da 25 W y la valvula sola da unos 70w maximo....

por eso quisiera hacerlo con ese Transistor..... me lo podrias enviar a mi pais y yo te lo pago ?? lo envias en una carta.


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lsedr te averiguo si tienen todavia (y si existe celtacom) por que  estaba liquidando todo, en la semana me pego una corrida y te mando un  pm, otro lugar donde tienen buenos precios es en ebay, pero nunca compre  y mi ingles es casi cavernícola jajaja.
 Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 12, 2011)

es que en ebay estan muy caros, en argentina los venden baratos esas piezas de rf


----------



## ugt (Oct 11, 2011)

buen post. tengo irf840 para 11metros como andarán??


----------



## crimson (Oct 11, 2011)

Esos IRF andan bien hasta 14MHz, después se ponen duros, es una lástima, porque son baratos. Saludos C


----------



## ugt (Oct 11, 2011)

si crimson que pena ya que el que usan los banda loca (el c1969), no  ha estado saliendo bueno almenos aca en mi zona..gracias por responder saludos......


----------



## ugt (Abr 5, 2012)

aunque estuve probando los irf 840, en un bc (27mhz) y si dan power modificando algunos componentes. 
que tan delicados!! mmmmmm abría que trabajarlos y ver cuanto duran al sacrificado trabajo de los banda loca..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola, por aca me dejaron un "bilineal" (no tengo la menor idea de lo que eso signifique, aunque asumo que es porque amplifica en rx). Usa un MRF454 y todas las paras de los componentes son extremadamente largas y hay muchos alambres jajaja parece estar bien hecho aunque va en contra de lo que siempre se recomienda para rf, aunque sea para 11 metros... a proposito, dice "PROHIBIDO PARA 11 METROS (BC). Cuando consiga con que exitarlo, recién ahí le voy a meter mano, aunque a ojo parece estar en buen estado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, por aca me dejaron un "bilineal" (no tengo la menor idea de lo que eso signifique, _*aunque asumo que es porque amplifica en rx*_). .......



Correcto, trabaja como amplificador (Potencia) de salida y amplificador de a señal que viene de la antena.


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 6, 2012)

lo mejor que me salio para 11 mts es un lineal que tenia dos mrf454 en pushpull que tiraba 160-180 watt en el canal 28, dependiendo de la fuente de alimentacion es el diseño de motorola anda la placa dando vueltas por la web aca subo fotos con el detalle de los transformadores de banda ancha ( anda en 10 y 11 mts) el tema que esta prohibido salir en 11 com mas de 5w segun la cnc....bueno ya avise..... jajjaa. ojo si arman esta bestia con el aislador de la bc3 por que lo cocina hay que hacerlo de teflon ( igual lo cocina... pero menos)



no deja subir 9 megas no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> ......no deja subir 9 megas no?



Nop, solo hasta 2 Megas
Con WINZIP o WINRAR fracciona el archivo comprimido en partes de 2M y los vas subiendo.


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 6, 2012)

bueno ahi esta subiendo con el 10% del tamaño 
el trafo se hace asi: se buscan 2 cañitos de bronce segun foto del largo segun foto que van a ser los primarios del transformador se hacen dos plaquetas segun foto una va a ser toda entera( de forma de interconectar los dos caños ahi en el centro de esa placa va el +b (ojo que consume  30 ampere) soldar con mucho mucho estaño los cañitos a la placa del otro lado se le hace un corte al cobre de la placa contraria para aislar, en esta parte se conectan los colectores de los mrf454 de colector a colector en la placa del transformador va un trimmer de esos que tenian las radio a valvula de padder (por la aislacion) que en la placa no esta pero sintoniza el primario
el secundario son 3 vueltas de calbe que entre justo en los cañitos ahi va un trimmer ceramico tambien un lado a maza y el otro al conector de antena
el trafo de entrada es un balun de tv en donde se pasan 3 vueltas de cable para el primario y una malla  de un cable de un rg 58 que es el secundario el centro de este se conecta al bias que se obtiene con una resistencia de 100 ohm y un diodo polarizado en directa que lo deja clavado al lineal en clase b el primario se sintoniza tambien con otro trimer ceramico para minima roe, en mi caso fue de 1.5:1
para cortar la alimentacion se desconecta el bias de los transistores de potencia (ni se les ocurra poner una llave en la alimentacion
todo el cableado de alimentacion con cable de 4 milimetros como  minimo
la salida de potencia de esta bestia llego a 200watt con 14.5 volt de alimentacion medidos en el centro del transformador (segun mi rohimetro que es un diamond) y 10 watt de entrada
los transistores convienen apareados, por que se nota mucho si no lo son (los puntitos que tienen al lado del logo de motorola deben ser iguales y mejor si son un redondelito dorado que es la minima tolerancia)



uh leí tarde las indicaciones del winrar, bueno si no se ve bien lo hago de nuevo



ah me olvidaba el ajuste:
se calibra el trimer del balun( entrada) a minima roe para empezar si con el trimer en el max no se llega se agrega un condensador de 10 o 50 pf hasta que la sintonia quede en el medio del trimmer
despues se hace lo mismo con el trimmer de salida (que va en las 3 vueltas que tiene adentro los cañitos que forman el primario) hasta maxima potencia de salida, por ultimo el padder que esta entre los colectores buscando maxima potencia sin regeneracion (yo lo hacia con un osciloscopio en la antena) si regenera se dan cuenta por que la potencia de salida no baja instantaneamente cuando soltamos el ptt, en este caso ajustar el trimmer que va en los colectores
ahhhhhhhh muuuuuuuuuy importante"""" se debe poner una maya del rg58 entre los dos terminales del emisor de los transistores pasando por encima de la capsula para evitar regeneraciones, esto en el manual motorola no esta pero salva de muchos dolores de cabeza, una para cada transistor
suerteeeeeee


----------



## lsedr (Ago 2, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> bueno ahi esta subiendo con el 10% del tamaño
> el trafo se hace asi: se buscan 2 cañitos de bronce segun foto del largo segun foto que van a ser los primarios del transformador se hacen dos plaquetas segun foto una va a ser toda entera( de forma de interconectar los dos caños ahi en el centro de esa placa va el +b (ojo que consume  30 ampere) soldar con mucho mucho estaño los cañitos a la placa del otro lado se le hace un corte al cobre de la placa contraria para aislar, en esta parte se conectan los colectores de los mrf454 de colector a colector en la placa del transformador va un trimmer de esos que tenian las radio a valvula de padder (por la aislacion) que en la placa no esta pero sintoniza el primario
> el secundario son 3 vueltas de calbe que entre justo en los cañitos ahi va un trimmer ceramico tambien un lado a maza y el otro al conector de antena
> el trafo de entrada es un balun de tv en donde se pasan 3 vueltas de cable para el primario y una malla  de un cable de un rg 58 que es el secundario el centro de este se conecta al bias que se obtiene con una resistencia de 100 ohm y un diodo polarizado en directa que lo deja clavado al lineal en clase b el primario se sintoniza tambien con otro trimer ceramico para minima roe, en mi caso fue de 1.5:1
> ...



  y las fotos no las veo ??

saludos


----------



## yv9hx (Jun 30, 2015)

Saludos amigo Crimson u otro colega que me pueda ayudar, recientemente compre un lineal Yaesu FL-2100Z, dañado (para reparar) sólo que le hace falta la placa PB-2056A, busque en internet y consegui os planos del equipo, pero resulta que la bobina toroide que lleva esta placa no tiene el valor y no consigo por ningun lado ni la bobina, ni como hacerla o quien me venda la placa en un último caso, gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 30, 2015)

y el esquema? yo no veo ningun toroide en ese lineal


----------



## yv9hx (Jun 30, 2015)

Bueeeno..., en un foro español uno de los participante hablaba de ese caso y dijo con muca propiedad que se trataba del toroidal mas pequeño había visto, si tienes uno a la mano (el equipo FL-2100Z), en la parte de abajo (porsupuesto debes retirar la tapa) fíjate en el sócate de salida, por la parte interna debe tener una pequeña placa de circuito impreso, con diodos un condensador variable de cerámica o trimer y bueno una bobina que en el plano se identifica como L201 (N° de parte para Yaesu L0020301A) que es la que estoy buscando o en todo caso la placa completa que está identificada como PB-2056A


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 30, 2015)

no tengo el lineal, lo vi en google, subi el esquema y la parte que decis por que en los esquema que vi no vi nada de eso.


----------



## yv9hx (Jun 30, 2015)

Aqui anexo el plano esquemático del equipo (FL-2100Z) fíjense que justo antes de la salida de RF existe una placa identificada como PB-2056A es allí donde se encuentra el problema, es decir, el equipo sólo tiene los cables se se conectan a ella, totalmente desconectados


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 30, 2015)

no se llega a ver bien, pero es un medidor de roe eso, sin eso deberia funcionar a menos que tenga alguna proteccion.Si mal no vi es L204.


----------



## yv9hx (Jun 30, 2015)

Aqui hice un recorte desde el plano esquemático del equipo y lo pegué para que se vea mejor, lo que sucede es que el Manual de Usuario pesa mas de 3 megas y creo que es muy grande


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 30, 2015)

si, es un medidor de estacionarias, sin eso puede funcionar tranquilamente


----------



## yv9hx (Jun 30, 2015)

Gracias amigo fredd2, voy a ponerlo a funcionar con un medidor externo avisare los resultados a los integrantes del foro


----------



## yv9hx (Jul 1, 2015)

Hola, acabo de conectar el FL-2100Z, pero a pesar de que el metro de voltage de placa muestra, 2kv, se escucha un tono bastante agudo como el que genera un oxilador para telegrafía cuando se deja conectado fijamente, incluso apagué y luego desconecté la toma de corriente y aun sigue sonando (no que pueda ser)


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 1, 2015)

si no esta conectado a la toma de tension dificilmente genere algo, mirate de la fuente los capacitores y minimo necesitas una carga de 50 ohms (dummy load) para hacer las pruebas y un wattimemtro.Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don yv9hx , mucha cautela ao mantener ese tipo de equipo , las tensiones internas (alguns K Volts) son potencialmente peligrosas , qualquer descuido y te puedes subir directo al cielo antes que Dios queiras 
! 73/51 !
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## yv9hx (Jul 21, 2015)

tratare de anexar archivo contentivo del diagrama esquemático de equipo



Creo el comentario en el cual saludaba a Daniel y le explicaba mi problema con el Equipo, no salió: en fin les comentaba que el problema con este lineal, es no he podido realizar el ajuste de bías (Bias Adjustment) dado que el reloj medidor no se mueve, no muestra lectura alguna, tambien les informo que he cabiado casi todos los componentes de la PB-1903, que es la placa que controla bías; de igual forma les digo que el equipo cuando se lo compré a un colega para ser reparado, no tenía la placa PB-2056A, que es la que toma información de ROE y Potencia, espero consejos y recomendaciones, (ojo el voltaje de Placa es de 2.000 Volt)


----------



## miguelus (Jul 21, 2015)

Buenos días.

Revisa que los contactos de S5-a y S5-b están en buen estado.

Comprueba que el medidor "M1" esté en buen estado

Comprueba que R3-Shunt no esté abierta.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2015)

Hola a todos ,ojalá lo Shunt "R3" no esté abierta senon adios a lo medidor "M1" por tener pasado a una vida mejor  .
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 21, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,ojalá lo Shunt "R3" no esté abierta senon adios a lo medidor "M1" por tener pasado a una vida mejor  .
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Buenos días.

Precisamente por eso, en mi Post anterior, comento que  revise que "M1" está en buen estado 

Sal U2


----------

